# New Bigfoots!!!



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I just got back from scheels with my first Bigfoots. They look great! I am hoping to have 2 doz by the early season. Too bad I have to wait five months to use them.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Decoyer,
Nice purchase I have never regretted the day I bought mine. Between my hunting buddies and I we have 72 bigfoots that we use but really two doz. is all that is needed if you hunt with less people. Has anyone tried the material that you can put on the head to make it look darker. It absorbs the light to make the decoys look more realistic.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think you're referring to "flocking" the heads.

They look awesome, but there is a drawback. And that the paint wouldn't hold up to normal abuse. I almost had mine done, but for the price...I'd end up regretting it. I treat my decoys like, well, decoys...you need to pamper them a bit more to make it last.

If anyone wants the URL for flocking, drop me a line.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Flocked heads add to the realism of your decoys and from what I've witnessed so far works great. We've got 12 dozen bigfoots between me and my buddies and like the previous post said, we usually only use about 2 1/2 dozen at a time (flocked heads). What we do is use old socks and put them over the heads to protect the flocking, and it helps alot to prevent chipping..

Keepin it reeel
Madison


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Madi, I didn't know you flocked your heads???


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I think that I will be skipping the flocking for this year. I am going to put my money into getting as many as I can for this year. What do you guys think of mixing silhouettes with bigfoots. I see that a lot of the bigname guides use Outlaws or Real Geese with Bigfoots, and they seem to shoot a lot of birds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I only use silo's on cloudy days. I've had problems with decoy shine.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I can wait until I get my Bigfoots this summer!!!!!!

_________________
"Hammer Time"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-12 17:21 ]


----------



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

I use the outlaw silos and I love 'em. I'd say go for it and buy some


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have to agree with Chris on the silos. They shine to much in the morning and the evening when the sun is low on the horizon. But I think they are a good addition to the spread because when the fields get really muddy it can be hell to carry out the bigfoots.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

What do you guys think of the new Real Geese with the "non-glare" fabric affixed to one side of the decoy, do you think that it would help?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't know why they didn't texture both sides on the new Real Geese silhouettes? I think it would be kind of a pain adjusting them to make sure the textured side is facing the sun. Plus they're so expensive! If you really want to "bulk" up your spread of full bodies look into maybe buying a couple dozen G&H standard shells. You can stake them and they look pretty close to a full body and mixed in with other full bodies look great. Plus you can fit several dozen (heads and all) in a regular decoy bag. Price wise they're cheaper than most photo silhouettes at $100 a dozen.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I know that the cost a little more than the G & H shells, but I was thinking of maybe getting higdon stackable fullbodies to bulk the spread up. Anyone have any experience with these? I am just not a big fan of G & H goose decoys.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I use mag shells for fillers if you are looking to increase numbers. They are relatively easy to transport and look like resting geese. Bigfoots are definetly the way to go. It's too bad everybody and there brother has them now. What's going to be the new thing after bigfoots? Can they be improved upon??


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

If you want to pay for it, and you're willing to take the time to care for them.......than go for flocking.

http://www.flocknocker.com/stuffers.htm

It's a tough call though. If you want to have 2 doz. painted....the money it costs could buy you another dozen bigfoots. I've been contemplating for the past 6 months and still haven't done either...:eyeroll:

[ This Message was edited by: administrator on 2002-04-16 12:32 ]


----------

